# Migraine



## Candie2 (Nov 10, 2008)

Hi Maz,

I want to ask your advice about safe migraine treatment during ivf. I have had migraines in the past - most frequently when I was on the combined pill but still periodically around the time of my period so I think they're hormone related. Last ivf cycle I had a migraine about day 10 of my 2ww and was beside myself about what was safe to take. I ended up not taking anything and made myself quite ill with headache and vomiting. Paracetamol on its own tends not to be strong enough. So I was wondering if you could advise something safe to take during ivf treatment that won't interfere with either the ivf treatment or implantation.

Kind thanks,

Candie


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

Hi Carrie,

What do you usually take for migraines? Do you get anything prescribed from the GP? The only thing you could take that you can get over the counter is Co-codamol (combined paracetamol with low dose codeine), this will be fine to take.

Maz x


----------



## Candie2 (Nov 10, 2008)

Hi Maz,

Thanks for your kind reply. I don't get anything prescribed. I usually take Migraleve which I know contains paracetamol and codeine but also something called buclizine. Will it be ok to take Migraleve? Ibuprofen also works but is this safe to take? I have asked my GP for advice but she seemed really uncertain and a little out of her depth. She just offered paracetamol as the standard safe cure-all! I think I'd feel better with your advice and then I can go back to her with some tactful suggestions.

Candie x


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

Hi Carrie,

Most clinics advise to steer clear of ibuprofen during treatment. Buclizine is an anti-emetic to stop the nausea and vomiting that sometimes accompanies migraine. As far as I'm aware anti-emetics do not have any effects on the drugs used in IVF nor do they affect implantation. Buclizine is chemically related to some of the drugs used for morning sickness in early pregnancy so I can't see it being a problem during the 2ww. Although there isn't any hard evidence about Migraleve itself, looking at the individual ingredients I'd say its probably safe to take and almost certainly better for you than suffering a migraine, getting sick and very stressed when what you really need to be doing is keeping relaxed and stress free  


All the best
Maz x


----------



## Candie2 (Nov 10, 2008)

Hi Maz,

Thanks for your prompt reply. I really appreciate your help. Knowing that I can tackle a migraine if it rears its ugly head during ivf is one less stress to worry about!   

Big thank you,
Candie x


----------

